# OK cough it up! How do you find your scores??



## Brutuskend (Jun 20, 2019)

Man, I am always looking on craigslist and now face book but I can never seem to find the jewels some of you guys stumble across. What is your secret. How and where do you find your best deals, best old bike scores??!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 20, 2019)

I just drive around real slow in the seedy part of town in the evening hours and they seem to just fall in my lap.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 20, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I just drive around real slow in the seedy part of town in the evening hours and they seem to just fall in my lap.



tease...


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 20, 2019)

just keep searching, they will come to you.

Most of the time though, it is pure luck.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 21, 2019)

Also, if you want a specific bike, be ready to pay top dollar (when and if you find it). If your criteria is broad, you have a better chance of picking up a deal.

I’m fancying a ‘70s or ‘80s road bike right now. I hear Goodwill is a great place to find them, so far no luck. I did come across an ‘87 Fuji Palisade at a LBS. Trade in on new bike. I left my number to call when they figured out what they are doing with it. Might follow up on that soon.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Also, if you want a specific bike, be ready to pay top dollar (when and if you find it). If your criteria is broad, you have a better chance of picking up a deal.
> 
> I’m fancying a ‘70s or ‘80s road bike right now. I hear Goodwill is a great place to find them, so far no luck. I did come across an ‘87 Fuji Palisade at a LBS. Trade in on new bike. I left my number to call when they figured out what they are doing with it. Might follow up on that soon.




Man, FB Marketplace, scrap yards, thrift stores, and garage sales abound with those. What are you after, specifically?


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 21, 2019)

Good question, @partsguy, in that I'm still figuring out what kind of rider I am. _[OP - sorry for the hijack, but I hope some of this will prove relevant.] _Right now my "long distance" bike is my only lightweight, a Schwinn Speedster, 3 speed. As I venture off the MUP more frequently (and go farther distances), I feel I'd benefit from a more efficient bike. The last road bike I had was a 1987 Trek 560 pro-series with 105 (not mine pictured, but identical) which I purchased used from a bike shop in the '90s for $200. I also loaned it to a guy who was deported, and never knew what became of it. I didn't appreciate the bike when I had it (cause it was "obsolete"), but it really did everything I needed. 12 gears, lugged frame, cool paint job, pre-Taiwan, working brakes, light enough that I could car top it. So while I love older bikes, something from that era would probably hit all the marks, and be price friendly as well.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 21, 2019)

Flea markets, swap meets, craigslist is usually pretty good for me too. Also if your going to a flea market just believe and tell yourself your not gonna find anything cool and that you don’t need another bike and you’ll find bike!


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2019)

I usually look at FB marketplace,CL,shows,estate sales ,etc.Usually its just luck.I find them when I dont really look for them.I always carry money just in case. It seems when I dont care about looking for bikes they pop up.lol


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 21, 2019)

I got my first old bike from a flea market. I bought two bikes (and many parts) from Cabers sight unseen through mail. One bike through Craigslist, three bikes at local swaps, and a frame (and many parts) through eBay.


----------



## stezell (Jun 21, 2019)

It also depends on your location, because I'm in a dry area when it comes to old bikes. Unless you consider JC Penney, Walmart, Kmart, etc., old or antique bicycles and a lot of people that post them for sale think so. I know I'm not alone when I say this, but I get the majority of my bikes and parts from fellow cabers on here. 

Sean


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2019)

The best way to come across something unique is to spend a ton of $$$ on something else first. *Always works!*


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 21, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Good question, @partsguy, in that I'm still figuring out what kind of rider I am. _[OP - sorry for the hijack, but I hope some of this will prove relevant.] _Right now my "long distance" bike is my only lightweight, a Schwinn Speedster, 3 speed. As I venture off the MUP more frequently (and go farther distances), I feel I'd benefit from a more efficient bike. The last road bike I had was a 1987 Trek 560 pro-series with 105 (not mine pictured, but identical) which I purchased used from a bike shop in the '90s for $200. I also loaned it to a guy who was deported, and never knew what became of it. I didn't appreciate the bike when I had it (cause it was "obsolete"), but it really did everything I needed. 12 gears, lugged frame, cool paint job, pre-Taiwan, working brakes, light enough that I could car top it. So while I love older bikes, something from that era would probably hit all the marks, and be price friendly as well.
> 
> View attachment 1018313





I see you are in Connecticut.   I had a project in Southeast Connecticut just over 4 years ago.   There were bikes to be found all over there, and in Rhode Island.    I had a lot of luck on Craigslist, the local newspapers and just keeping my eyes open while driving around.    A lot of bikes are for sale, that the people have no intention of selling, if you ask.

I scored a truck load of bikes in Nebraska and Iowa knocking on doors, looking in local papers and the old craigslist.    That and I ask people, plumbers, electricians, the folks who work in other peoples houses and see what they have there.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 21, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> ...That and I ask people, plumbers, electricians, the folks who work in other peoples houses and see what they have there.



Really good idea! I went to look at a Vespa VNB a couple of years ago, and the seller mentioned he's a town building inspector, and regularly finds this stuff and offers on it. My realtor knows I'm into bikes, I should probably have her keep on the lookout.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 21, 2019)

Always looking. Always and everywhere. Bought bikes that weren't even for sale....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 21, 2019)

Craigslist,knocking on doors,here on the Cabe,yard sales always ask even if I don’t see any, Estate sales.Just keep looking and you will find what you are looking for. Or it will find you.
Hammerhead


----------



## highship (Jun 21, 2019)

By "score" do you mean a good deal on a bike or do you mean a nice bike regardless of cost? I ask because I have found nice bikes at good prices which is what I consider a score. I'm not sure I would consider a nice bike at a high price a score... my point is, the big spenders always find "scores". If money is not a consideration watch here and eBay, you'll see "scores" all day. If by score you mean a good deal on a good bike CL and tags sales are probably your best bet.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 21, 2019)

Mostly I"m hoping to find pre war stuff. Seems to be rare around these parts.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 21, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Mostly I"m hoping to find pre war stuff. Seems to be rare around these parts.



this is a fellow caber, in Connecticut, over in the Waterford / Niantic area.

there are a couple of pre war in this lot.

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/bik/d/waterford-thinning-vintage-bicycle/6895986283.html


rarely have they come to me, typically, the best ones I have had to drive for, or have shipped to me.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 21, 2019)

There aren't really many bikes left in New England they're all rusty lumps by now. I think they're all in Texas & Oklahoma.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 21, 2019)

A couple in the area, Tempest from eBay in around 2008 and you guys have all my money.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 22, 2019)

Crap is Everywhere in Detroit. I mainly talk to scrappers and I offer a reward for leads.
   Don't be cheep and the guys will bring them to you. The fellows find loads of stuff doing clean outs.
      It helps to own a bike shop .


----------



## HARPO (Jun 22, 2019)

Craigslist, eBay (_I've gotten really lucky a few times_) and Garage Sales are where I usually find almost all of them. Lately, though, I've gotten a few great deals on Letgo. 
I just keep pounding the keyboard until something pops up, though lately after I've had them for a little while I resell and it's off to the chase once again!


----------



## Sven (Jun 22, 2019)

As far as southern Maryland...you can forget CL. There is the either the walmart variety or high dollar carbon fiber ones. I have had luck with Richmond  VA   & WV CL listings. Road trip time
 Ive had better luck at estate sales in this area.


----------



## Brian R. (Jun 22, 2019)

There are only 2 ways I find the bikes I really like (1890s-1950 1) the equivalent of Craigslist in my area; 2) other bike collectors.

For #2, my "strategy" has been to run my line of credit into the stratosphere, and buy lottery tickets weekly (do you think I'm joking?).

For #1, I search multiple times per day. If I see something I really want at a reasonable price, I promise the seller their full asking price and ask them to hold it for me 'till I can get there. Sometimes I overpay for something that wasn't as good as the photos, but I keep my word to pay what I said I would pay if the seller didn't misrepresent the bike. The bad deals balance out in the end with the nice finds.

Regarding a question in an earlier post about what you consider a "score", if it's a rare and valuable bike at a low price that you want, then it all comes down to 2 things: the seller doesn't know what they have; and you beat all the other guys to get there first. Be patient, you may only get one or two such scores every ten years.

One last point. I have a couple of bikes from the '40s to '60s that are spectacular. They look like they just came off the bike shop floor new. What I did in each case was buy 2 really good original, identical bikes from the same assembly line, and take the best parts from each and put them together. Then I sold the one with the remaining parts. I'm talking about $100 bikes here. I did it for fun and to keep them for myself, not to resell. I don't want anyone to think I'm in the Frankenbike business.

Good luck!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2019)

I got my first classic off the curb....63 Columbia Torpedo and a ‘65-‘66 Spaceliner.


----------



## Barto (Jun 22, 2019)

There is a Swap Meet tomorrow.  Go the Swap Meet thread and you can find out more there...somewhere out near Danielson and Thompson CT.
I'll be there for sure!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 22, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Man, I am always looking on craigslist and now face book but I can never seem to find the jewels some of you guys stumble across. What is your secret. How and where do you find your best deals, best old bike scores??!!



Keep your eyes peeled. They will come to you if it's meant to be. Good luck.Razin.


----------



## schmanek (Jun 22, 2019)

The best way to get plenty of scores is to learn to love girl's bikes. And also don't be picky or a snob about a select few models.

I check FB Marketplace, Craigslist, thrift stores, swap meets (especially non bike swap meets with other older stuff), Auctions,  look in people's yard (from the road, legally). If it is freshly posted online, jump on it. You can swap it or sell it later. Being first inline is the key. Check often.

Got this Elgin at a tractor swap meet for $35. I got there early. But not early enough because I missed a nice complete boys Derby with a tank it was next to for $65.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Our city wasn't very populated back in the day, no real industry, etc, therefore was told there was only one bike shop back in the late 50's.-60's., so it's really hard to find prewar bikes, post war ballooners, even Stingrays.  I'm not too different than most folks when it comes to the approach of looking for bikes and parts. However when I'm about to hunt for wheelas,  I pray. I ask my Lord Jesus to lead me,  then I start to hunt. Sometimes I find stuff, sometimes I don't. But truthfully the stuff I do have, has come as a result of his favor.


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 22, 2019)

Here is the secret..... ride your vintage bike and ride it often. Folks love to strike up conversations . you hear alot of " i had one of those" but once in a while you get " I have one of those ".  people just need to know its something your into.  heres a real examlpe..I used to ride my vintage cruiser to work.  a co worker says " I have my bike from when I was a kid in my dads raftets"  I pick  up 100 % orig. 72 Stingray "Orange Krate"  for 200 bucks.  I spruce it up and start riding it to work.  now a customer of mine says he has one similar but its taken apart. I can have for 50 bucks.. to my suprise its a 68' Lemon Peeler Krate !  you will be suprised how much stuff is in your own bakyard.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 26, 2019)

Go to car shows , go to one of the many bike shows ,I bought my bluebird for 2500, I bought my skylark for 400.00, I will pay high , and I will pay low , I have payed more than the asking price , to insure the people will contact me , if anything else is found! , THE last 91 new mail I bought for 3000.00 it was hanging from the ceiling at a harley davidson shop in spartenburg


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 26, 2019)

These are all great ideas. 
Have some custom biz cards printed up with a bicycle motif, hand them out to antique shop dealers, estate sales folks, auctioneers, service people that see storage areas(as someone else mentioned)...anyone who may come across vintage bicycles. Let them know you can help value them and that you're always buying them as well. And BE HONEST about what the bike is worth if they want help with valuations. 
Also, talk about your hobby with friends, acquaintances, whoever. You never know who has an friend, relative, etc that may have something really special in their basement or rafters but doesn't know how to get rid of it.
Finally, be willing to travel; this weekend I'm driving 8 hrs RT to fetch a bike I really want, I've seen serious collectors here talking about 2-3 day trips just to pickup a bike.


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2019)

If there is a bike you are willing to pay up for then the bike shows are great.Dont expect a super cheap deal when dealing with another bike collector.Best deals are found at the least likely places to find a bike. Dont insult a seller by low balling . Make a fair offer and see what happens.Always better off getting the price from the seller first instead of shooting the first price.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 26, 2019)

vincev said:


> If there is a bike you are willing to pay up for then the bike shows are great. Dont expect a super cheap deal when dealing with another bike collector...



I feel the inverse is true in the case of commonplace, lower value bikes. The collector knows it's not gold, and usually puts a fair price on it. The local Craigslist ads I've seen tend to lean towards the TV show pricing on anything old.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 26, 2019)

In my opinion, if you don't collect they will come to you over time. That has been my experience. Patience and being picky will deliver the goods in the end.  Set a goal,  keep your standards high and you might not become consumed by it.   Or, maybe you will, who knows.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2019)

Know what you want, stop buying anything and everything, and what you want will find it's way to you. My white whale was the Elgin curved seat tube, long tank bike. Could never get one...stopped going out of my way and now I have 3 that I love.


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 26, 2019)

I agree. I used to buy any old bike that crossed my path. Pretty soon you have 5 or 6 mediocre middleweight 1/2 ballon tire spraybomb  80's repop wonders your gonna  " restore " or "re-do ".  then realize they arent worth diddly and half the parts are new or wrong.  Educate yourself on values of specific bikes even if they are not your cup of tea. you can always flip an original bike to someone who is into that style and make few extra bucks to put towards your focused bike.


----------



## blackhawknj (Jun 26, 2019)

I have done very well with Craigslist, found BOTH (yes!) my 22" Dl-1s there, the first I drove all the way to Duxbury, MA for-over 600 miles round trip ! The second was only about 2 hours away. I found a MINT 1966 Dunelt with S3C hub (pictures when I figure out how) in Tuckahoe, NY, took the train for that one. Here in Mercer County, NJ we have the Trenton Bike Exchange, I found a very nice 1960s Sunbeam-with Dunlop tires.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 26, 2019)

schmanek said:


> Being first inline is the key





  TIMING IS EVERYTHING


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 26, 2019)

I have found most of my local scores through Craigslist, and I am not in a bicycle collecting/hoarding area of the country.....I like to search for bicycles with multiple prefixes to see what people consider an "old" bicycle. I will search all prefixes: Old, Vintage, Classic, Original, Antique, Collector, Rare, One-of-a-kind,  sometimes it produces a hit, and sometimes not. The constant searching via garage/estate sales is a common practice, and a good bet, most people do not know the value or significance of their old bikes they are trying to turn into some $. My last craigslist score was four months ago, and I would expect something else to show up pretty soon, the good stuff seems to flow to the surface 3 or 4 times a year, you just have to be ready to accept it. Search on!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 27, 2019)

Craigslist = 6  -----------  Ebay = 5------------------Facebook =1 ----------------Swap Meets = 2 --------------------Antique Store = 1 ----------------------------Private Sale =2 ------------------The Cabe = 1 --------------     That's where I Stand at the moment


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 28, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Also, if you want a specific bike, be ready to pay top dollar (when and if you find it). If your criteria is broad, you have a better chance of picking up a deal.
> 
> I’m fancying a ‘70s or ‘80s road bike right now. I hear Goodwill is a great place to find them, so far no luck. I did come across an ‘87 Fuji Palisade at a LBS. Trade in on new bike. I left my number to call when they figured out what they are doing with it. Might follow up on that soon.



Any interest in an early eighties Miyata LeMans in near mint original condition?


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 28, 2019)

Dan Shabel said:


> Any interest in an early eighties Miyata LeMans in near mint original condition?



Maybe, if you aren’t in a hurry. I have to make some bikes disappear first. What size frame?


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 28, 2019)

I picked up this 46 Schwinn recently off FB Marketplace. The guy said he had dozens of offers but I was the only one that offered the full asking price of $200. He was over four hours away round trip. He delivered it for $50. This is a before shot.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 28, 2019)

Holy cow! Reminds me of my ‘48, but looks a bit nicer. Good deal!


----------



## Muncie-mike (Jun 29, 2019)

found this one on OfferUp yesterday for $50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 29, 2019)

I just got a lead on a few bikes while talking with a bloke that eye met at local eatery ...a monark tank bike... says he and about fifty more bikes...I'll be seein' this bloke on Sunday...ya never know???


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 29, 2019)

Try going out with little money in your pockets you'll be surprised what turns up...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 2, 2019)

I've struggled my whole adult life with house keeping and one day I asked my mom how she keeps the house so spotlessly clean.  She said the secret to keeping a clean house is to be in a perpetual state of cleaning it.  Its a pretty lame "secret"  but its true for bike collecting as well.  You need to set yourself up to get lucky by always being on the lookout and turning over every rock you can find.  It  takes patience, diligence and determination to acquire an impressive collection these days when there are so many eyeballs looking for this stuff. Unless you don't care how much you have to spend, in which case you just wave a huge wad of cash and people will fall over themselves to sell you what you're looking for.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 26, 2019)

Dan Shabel said:


> I picked up this 46 Schwinn recently off FB Marketplace. The guy said he had dozens of offers but I was the only one that offered the full asking price of $200. He was over four hours away round trip. He delivered it for $50. This is a before shot.
> 
> View attachment 1022484
> 
> ...



Heres an after shot.


----------



## morton (Dec 27, 2019)

Get Broke.......like in have no money!

Wait until the furnace breaks, the tranny on you car goes south, your kid needs braces, or some other financial disaster occurs.

Now go search any of the resources mentioned previously with an empty wallet and you will literally trip over Zeps for $50, Phantoms for $75, etc.

Has always worked for me!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2019)

Frequent the CABE and be nice to people... they will usually PM you and tell you about stuff.


----------

